# How to buy a new set of Irons



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Here's the method I used today to make sure I got the clubs that worked best for me. One other step I would would also add is "Do this with your pro" as he'll know your swing the best. 


*1) Research:* This forum and the web are also excellent places to get peer feedback, without advertising hype. Golf Digest’s Hot List is a good starting point, even for some budget clubs. 

*2) Price:* Decide on a price point in advance. This will keep your spouse happy, which some would argue is more important than getting the most expensive clubs. (blasphemy, I know!) Look around for sales. End of season and early season (right now!) are best, as that’s when stores are getting rid of old inventory. Look for last year’s model. They are still excellent clubs. Some are now ½ off, which can save you over $400!

*3) List:* After you’ve narrowed it down, make out a list before going in. There are a ton of sets to try out, and its best to focus on what you are looking for. I found that I could only review 6 sets at one visit. Any more would have been too overwhelming. 

*4) Test:* Go to a place that is connected with a driving range or has a launch monitor, so you can compare results of each brand.

*5) Compare:* If you already have them, bring in your old clubs to compare. No need to buy anything that doesn’t out perform them, right?

*6) Consistency:* While you’re at it, bring in your glove, and golf shoes. This helped me keep everything consistent.

*7) Best Club:* I found I could quickly eliminate club sets buy trying my comfort club on all of them first (7 iron for me) After you narrow it down to two or three sets, then try out more clubs in the set.


That’s it. If sales staff are looking for a fast sale, go elsewhere. Irons are like a marriage, it takes a long time to find the right one, but once you do, you’ll stick with it for the long haul. (Don’t use this analogy with step 5, as it would not make your spouse happy)

Cheers,
TMC


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't forget to get those irons fitted for you. The length, lie, grip size, should all be for you.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Also shaft - flex, kickpoint, torque. Grip type. Muscle back or Cavity back, forged or cast. A lot of this depends on skill level, but some of it depends on personal preference. There are a lot of intricacies when buying new irons. Do your homework as deep as you can.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

All good points! One thing I noticed when shopping is that some brands had all of that information very easy to find, while others not so much.

One question I have (and I may still return these clubs and get a different set because of this) is "can you adjust your lie on cast clubs?" I'm finding that the 2 hybrids in my set are not quite the lie I remembered what I thought they were. Amazing how clubs change once you bring them out to the light of day. 

Another question is what kind of kickpoint is optimum for what swing speed?

Thanks,
-TMC


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

You can adjust the lie angle on any type of club. Actually on forged clubs, because of the way they are made (beaten out of a hunk of metal) they tend to get deformed over time and may need tinkering now and again to keep them at the specs you want. Cast will stay once they are bent unless you alter them.

As for kickpoint, it's a question of ball flight trajectory. While swing speed has a little bit of effect on that (the faster the swing speed, the higher the ball will go) what kickpoint directly affects is the launch angle of the ball. A high kickpoint favors a lower ball flight, mid favors a middle ball flight, lower kickpoint favors a high ball flight. To answer your question, a player with a slower swing speed may benefit from a lower kickpoint, just to get the ball up in the air quicker. A lot of it depends on the type of swing a person has though.

Hope that helps.


----------

